# Freeze dried blackworms in/near Vancouver?



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm looking to find a supplier of freeze dried blackworms for my angelfish. Does anyone know of a store that sells them? I'd be thrilled to find a source in Vancouver, though I'm willing to travel a bit if need be.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact April or Shelley (N/A) they could help you.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Great food for all fishes.......been using them for 1/2 year for my discus......low in stock now and need to order more.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

One person has the Rights to north America. I'm working on it.
It's costly food. About 450 or more a kilo.
I may have some in about a week.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275131,-122.835569


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> One person has the Rights to north America. I'm working on it.
> It's costly food. About 450 or more a kilo.
> I may have some in about a week.
> 
> ...


You "may have some" IF I give you some  They were shipped today BTW. Any discus left  I'm coming by tomorrow.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Contact April or Shelley (N/A) they could help you.


And how could I turn someone down with the name of "fuzzysocks"???!!!! Too funny. I have been working on the same last container for about two weeks; my fish HATE me for running so low. I know where there is a nice big container of them sitting in someone's cupboard, but that person is soaking up the sun right now   !!!! Hmmmmm....wonder if they remembered to lock their windows.....


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm closed to,or row but go feed your babies. There's baby food near them.
I may be in in the afternoon with fish to tank.
Down to two green wilds and small discus. Domestic. New stock.
Oh and balloon discus,!??! .

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275185,-122.835467


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Fuzzy socks, come on over next week..your not far away. Make me more babies also!!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275054,-122.835499


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> I'm closed to,or row but go feed your babies. There's baby food near them.
> I may be in in the afternoon with fish to tank.
> Down to two green wilds and small discus. Domestic. New stock.
> Oh and balloon discus,!??! .
> ...


You REALLY trust me in the shop alone  I'll go feed the grandfish and rearrange the store so you won't know where anything is  Do you still have the ghost? I can't believe no one snatched up that little fish. Oh that's right - I haven't seen the new skittle fish.....did you count them before you left


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Ghost is sold, red Turk, sold, red white sold, last coops domestic sold.
New guys arriving tomorrow.
Oh and my new private stock..in with Dave's help.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275052,-122.835554


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

April said:


> Fuzzy socks, come on over next week..your not far away. Make me more babies also!!


Will do on both counts!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

ETA on the freeze-dried blackworms is January 6th.
Shelley


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Shelley.....I need 10 grms FDBW



-N/A- said:


> ETA on the freeze-dried blackworms is January 6th.
> Shelley


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> Hi Shelley.....I need 10 grms FDBW


Hey Francis: Happy New Year!!!!

I don't know if I can spare that much.....I've only ordered a kilo 

I need some nori.....can you hook me up? If you haven't ordered yet from Forrest, let me know and I'll get some for all of us. I think he's shipping again on the 3rd or 4th.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Francis order your own. I already put dibs on it! 
Lol

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.274984,-122.835523


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Shelley.....I will order some Nori powder this week.....let me know so we can do a bulk order.......talk to you soon.

Ps

Happy New Year to u too......have not seen yr dogs for ages.....miss them lah.



-N/A- said:


> Hey Francis: Happy New Year!!!!
> 
> I don't know if I can spare that much.....I've only ordered a kilo
> 
> I need some nori.....can you hook me up? If you haven't ordered yet from Forrest, let me know and I'll get some for all of us. I think he's shipping again on the 3rd or 4th.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Francis. I'll be placing an order for more worms in a few weeks if you want to get in on it let me know .


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Lol April......I am always late for the good stuffs........you gonna start making homemade mixtures again?......ten more minutes viewing forums and gonna sleep cos need to do w/c around 4 am.



April said:


> Francis order your own. I already put dibs on it!
> Lol
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Dave.....FDBW from who?.....talk to you soon.



bonsai dave said:


> Hey Francis. I'll be placing an order for more worms in a few weeks if you want to get in on it let me know .


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> Hi Shelley.....I will order some Nori powder this week.....let me know so we can do a bulk order.......talk to you soon.
> 
> Ps
> 
> Happy New Year to u too......have not seen yr dogs for ages.....miss them lah.


DON'T ORDER ANY!!!! I just emailed Forrest and told him I wanted a pound. That should keep us ALL happy for quite awhile  And don't worry about the FDBW - we'll have plenty to go around.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> Hi Dave.....FDBW from who?.....talk to you soon.


From Al on simply.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> Lol April......I am always late for the good stuffs........you gonna start making homemade mixtures again?......ten more minutes viewing forums and gonna sleep cos need to do w/c around 4 am.


April is going to have to make her special brew pretty soon.....the cuip babies are getting big enough to be pulled and they'll need bottle feeding 12 times a day  !!!!!


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Babysitter April.....imo she gonna feed them golden pearls for now.....2-3 weeks then homemade stuffs........perhaps I am wrong again.



-N/A- said:


> April is going to have to make her special brew pretty soon.....the cuip babies are getting big enough to be pulled and they'll need bottle feeding 12 times a day  !!!!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> Babysitter April.....imo she gonna feed them golden pearls for now.....2-3 weeks then homemade stuffs........perhaps I am wrong again.


Nope - I think you're right on the money. I was feeding them the golden pearls today.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Fuzzysocks: FDBW are here. I'm just on my way to April's to drop off 1/2 kilo!!!!!


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey April.......keep some for me as I only need 10 gm FDBW lah.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine are half gone already in one day . Lol
Speaking of...there's a whole thread on simply about the frozen ones possibly causing issues...
I hope these ones are as good as the other source. They see very slimy soon as they hit the water.
But I haven't had cubes from al.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275052,-122.835472


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Mine are half gone already in one day . Lol
> Speaking of...there's a whole thread on simply about the frozen ones possibly causing issues...
> I hope these ones are as good as the other source. They see very slimy soon as they hit the water.
> But I haven't had cubes from al.
> ...


You're right, April. They definitely do have a different feel to them once they are in the water, but my fish are eating them up just as quickly as the ones from Al. I'm grinding up the cubes in a coffee grinder - the fish seem to prefer them loose.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You can always support our local sponsor. Cannot go wrong with Rick's:

Canadian Aqua Farm Discus Hatchery


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

And April who also sells. 
Here's the other suppliers who Rick and I are using . Australian blackworms. 
mals son lives in Vancouver. The owner of Australian blackworms.
http://www.aquaticsuppliers.com/Freeze-dried-Blackworms-200-grams-bagged-as-cubes-FDBW009.htm
I've been using them on my wilds and domestics for about a year. As well as n/a.
Bonsai Dave's wilds in his journal has been fed them since last summer. All healthy and thick discus.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I know where to get it now April. I thought you were low on stock. Pick up a bag while I was at Rick's picking up the grow out juvies.

Also not too thrilled about someone from LA competing with our paid sponsors


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

There's three sponsors to choose from. Rick, me and Charles is selling live blackworms.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275119,-122.835141


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi folks:

I had posted about getting freezed dried blackworms from Dan and wanted to include my experience. I had coincidentally posted this on SD this morning under a different thread. I thank Dan for the chance to express my experience openly and freely and have him reply respectfully. That IS the kind of man Dan is. And I hope this brand of worms continues to work for everyone who is currently using them and will try them in the future. It's just like anything folks - what works for one doesn't always work for someone else. I for one will never attempt to ruin someone's reputation and/or livelihood on an open forum if I've had a negative experience, but I will defend my right to convey a negative experience and everyone else's as long as it is done with respect. Thanks, Shawn. And if you need to pull this post and shut the thread down, that's fine too. 

" I have fed my wilds and other non-discus tanks with Mal's freeze dried blackworms (usually ordered from Al) with no issue for over two years. I bought a kilo of Dan's brand a couple of months ago and only used them for two days. Almost immediately, I noticed a difference in the feel of the water. The worms themselves, once wet, felt terribly slimy and fouled the water almost immediately. The wilds had been without freeze dried worms, which is their main staple although heavily supplemented with various other foods, so they went for the worms right away. I ended up given the kilo away; I wanted nothing to do with the worms. It's been a couple of months and I have so far lost a heckel and a inanu to what I can only describe as a waste-like disease I used to see in loaches and botias years ago. Nothing I did helped. There was nothing I could do to get them to eat again. I don't know what or if there is a difference in processing between Mal and Dan, but I will never be using Dan's worms again. It's just not worth the risk to me. Other may not have experienced what I did, and I'm happy for them - they should continue using them, but I for one won't take the chance with my collection.
Shelley 

DanCBW
Default Re: FreezeDried Blackworms -- Disease Experience?

Shelley
Same species, same form of processing.
The difference is the density, ours are
apx 2-3 times thicker with worms when the exact
same size cubes when they were compared between Australian and Californian Blackworms.
Over Feeding?

Dan 


Embersmom


Default Re: FreezeDried Blackworms -- Disease Experience?

Hi Dan:
Yes, I'm definitely a chronic over feeder but I've always compensated with over filtration and 50-80% water changes daily. Like I said, I'm sure these are working with other fish, same way live blackworms are perfectly fine with some folks - it just didn't work out for me, unfortunately. But luckily, there were only the two losses and everyone else is fine now. It could have been much worse. 

Dan, I also want to mention since you replied to my post that I had always intended to pm you about my experience. Like I said, the problems in both fish appeared within days of trying the worms, but the rest of the tank remained perfectly fine. Both these fish were well established although newer to the tank than most. Could have been ANYTHING, but it was too coincidental for my liking.

I want to also add that your customer service was EXCEPTIONAL. I received the worms THREE days after placing the order and that was between Christmas and New Year's which is just unheard of and you were most interested in how the delivery went and how the fish reacted to them. It's clear that you care about your product and want to ensure your customers are happy and I commend you greatly for that. I wish you continued success, Dan and thanks for the opportunity to express my experience openly with you. 

DanCBW
Default Re: FreezeDried Blackworms -- Disease Experience?
Quote Originally Posted by Embersmom View Post


Thanks Shelley,
For being clearer about it.
Also thanks for compliments. My daughters, employees and I do
take great pride in what we do and our Customers.

Dan


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very polite and detailed feedback post. This is the way a feedback post should be posted. 
Interesting how he said more dense..they seemed thicker somehow also.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?2xxl5u


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, April - I appreciate that. It was important to me that people see the other flip of the coin without anyone or anything getting trashed. See, it CAN be done


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

For what it's worth, I buy live black worms from Charles weekly, that are from Dan and I also bought Dan's frozen black worms that I feed my discus daily and I have had no disease or any other problems that I know of with my fish. In fact, I have found that my albino platinum discus, which are usually slower growers than other discus, because they don't eat as fast and can't seem to see their food as well, have grown faster than any other time feeding them, with being fed almost exclusively fresh and frozen black worms, with some hikari blood worms thrown in.

And no, I don't work for Dan nor am I selling for Dan so please don't remove this post


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Exactly. Thanks for posting, Joseph.


----------

